# How to Smoke with a Weber Spirit Gas Grill



## sooners86 (Jun 28, 2016)

I've had a Weber Spirit gas grill for a few years and I love it. I am wanting to start smoking ribs, brisket and anything else. I bought a metal smoke box from a bbq store here in OKC. My grill does not have a separate smoke burner like some of the weber models do. Any tips on how to smoke on low heat for something like ribs or pork butt that takes a few hours?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2016)

You just need to cook indirect.

Keep the meat on the cool side of the grill & put the smoke box over the side with the flame.

Al


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2016)

Ditto Al, done these on the Genesis a few weeks ago.

Baby Backs grilled 2 - 2.5 hours at 300 - 400° indirect heat.
Mopped with soy and Rib Rub, flipped several times, built glaze with "Sweet Baby Rays Original" and my own BBQ sauce, grilled over direct heat 5 minutes meat side down, flipped reglazed and moved to indirect again for 10 more minutes.
 





 

These were extremely gooey and messy.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from another hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*  Beautiful Ribs*

*Gary*


----------

